# Introductions strarted today :)



## mafergal (Jul 31, 2013)

Hello everyone, I just wanted to share this with you as currently everyone is tucked up in bed after a draining day, but I just can't sleep despite being very very tired. 

Today after waiting for 5 months, the day of introductions finally came and we met our son. We found out about him in June as he is our son's sibling and had to wait for him to be born (lol) and for all of the court process to be completed. He is 3 months old & adorable, what has really choked me is how much of his brother I can see in him and I love it   We just cant wait to take him home, today I fed him and bathed him and then finished the day putting him to bed. I just can't stop smiling   Tomorrow we will introduce him to his brother and I'm so excited for our eldest. As he is only 2 1/2 we don't know if has fully taken on board what is about to happen but tomorrow we will get an idea.

The foster carer is so lovely, it's been so positive all day. I can tell this time around just how tense and anxious I was the first time. I am a natural worrier but I really feel that this time around I am so much more relaxed. I hope the next few days go as well  

x


----------



## Sq9 (Jan 15, 2013)

Congratulations 🎉🎉. Sounds magical   xx


----------



## Tictoc (Aug 20, 2015)

Congratulations!

We have also just been asked to consider if we would want to adopt our sons birth sibling who is due in a few months. Am surprised to hear your new LO is only 3 months as we were lead to believe that even with applying for a PO at birth it was likely to take longer than 3 months. Was your superfast for any particular reason?

If this does happen for us our two youngest will only be a year apart!!!!


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Congratulations!!!  I love reading these posts.


----------



## Primmer (May 1, 2012)

Sounds amazing, hope today goes well introducing his brother, what a lovely time - congrats


----------



## Mumanddad (Apr 6, 2014)

How amazing mafergal I love reading posts like yours it's so amazing and gets me everytime (happy tears)
Hope today goes fab for you how wonderful for brothers to be together.
Hope little one is home with your family soon 
Becky x x x x


----------



## Handstitchedmum (Mar 24, 2013)

So happy for you Mafergal xx


----------



## mafergal (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks everyone! 
Tictoc
, I cant speak for what happens in all LA's but my understanding with our case is that because there had been no change in circs for the birth family (you could say they were worse) the order to remove was made when he was born & PO was applied for in Aug after all dna was confirmed. PO would have been 3 weeks sooner but was delayed as advocate couldn't make it. Not sure why a PO would be drawn out unless bf circs have changed or there is a different birth father to asses and his family etc. Especially when the gap is so small, like in both our cases. We were going to foster to adopt but the distance was to great to facilitate contact with BM.

Well today was absolutely lovely. We got up extra early to have breakfast & cuddles with our eldest and then went on our way to see diddy son. He had been awake for about 15 mins and was all ready for us to change and feed   The morning did fly and at 11 we bundled him up in his outdoor suit & our car seat for the first time. He had a bit of a grumble but by the time we were outside he had fallen asleep in the seat! 

He stayed asleep in the car & was still in a deep sleep when we got to our accommodation. As we walked on our eldest was really happy to see us and got all excited. We put diddy son on the floor in his car seat & eldest son crouched over him, said his name & stroked his face. It was so cute... then he wanted to press the big red button for the car seat harness.

When diddy son woke we all had cuddles & our eldest was fascinated with his little hands and thin hair   and he gave him kisses. We then gave him a present from his little brother & he absolutely loved it! Kept saying "Thank you !#£%". Later we did some singing, DW & I each had a son & got them to do the actions  & they both loved it. Our eldest had a bit of a melt down when we had to leave but he was fine as he waved us off through the window.

We got back to FC mid afternoon. In the evening we bathed him alone & I put him to bed. He went down perfectly   It was such a lovely day & we have so many wonderful photos. Tomorrow we will do it again & then have a review in the afternoon.

x


----------



## Mumanddad (Apr 6, 2014)

I'm so so happy for you mafergal   Sounds like your going to have your hands full very soon lol 
Hope the rest of intros go the same as today.
Big hugs Becky x x x


----------



## Kylie47 (Mar 28, 2013)

Wow congratulations Mafergal! Sounds like a very special time xxx


----------



## Forgetmenot (Jun 22, 2010)

Sound like the final piece of your jigsaw X congratulations! Enjoy xx


----------



## Tictoc (Aug 20, 2015)

Sounds like things are going great - seeing your kids positive reaction to eachother really is something that is hard to beat.

Hope the review goes well and you are all home soon


----------

